# Looking for a themed plume apk



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I've searched countless times but have come up with nothing. I'm looking for a dark themed plume apk, or at least something to match ICS.

I know it actually matches pretty good to begin with but I'd like to get rid of the gray if anybody knows of where I can find one.

TIA


----------



## Maxx (Dec 12, 2011)

Plume for twitter? Is that not dark themed anyway?

Do you mean the buttons at the bottom (Which are grey)?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I can get most of it dark in the settings, but on the widget there's some gray at the top and bottom.

Was just wondering if somebody had an all dark themed apk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Maxx (Dec 12, 2011)

I could try theme it for you but it's still a pretty dark grey?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow I appreciate the offer but I can't ask you to do that, I don't need it that bad. Thank you though.


----------

